# Esim Apple Watch 7 Orange Fr SMS impossible de façon autonome



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

Salut tout le monde.
J'ai une Apple Watch cellulaire Séries 7.
Je suis chez l'Opérateur Orange France, et j'ai activé l'ESIM dans mon Apple Watch.
Dans cette dernière lorsque l'iPhone est connectée, je peux envoyer des SMS et en recevoir.

Cependant lorsqu'elle déconnectée de l'iPhone et qu'elle fonctionne de manière autonome, je peux recevoir sans souci des appels, mais je ne peux ni recevoir ni envoyer des SMS.
1/ Avez vous ce problème ? J'ai lu sur un vieux message de 2018 que les SMS n'étaient pas possible en Esim avec Orange ? Si vous pouvez SVP éclairer ma lanterne ?

2/ Dernière question, lorsque mon Apple Watch fonctionne de manière autonome, les mails, télégram wathsapp et autres ne sont pas reçus. Ils le sont uniquement lorsque l'Apple Watch est connectée à l'iPhone.  Est ce normal ?

3/ l'Apple Watch cellulaire ne permettrait elle que d'Appeler et d'utiliser Apple Music de façon autonome (Opérateur Orange) ?

En vous remerciant pour vos éclaircissements, car je deviens un fou avec ça.


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2021)

Donc la c'est pas que un manque de SMS mais tu n'as tout simplement pas internet, donc c'est pas normal du tout. Contact orange pour demander des précisions.


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

Tu veux dire par là que l'Apple Watch en mode autonome peux recevoir des notifications de wathsapp et autre ?
Pourtant mon Apple Watch en mode autonome peut se connecter à Apple Music aux radios etc.. C'est que Internet et les données cellulaires sont bien présentes ?


----------



## maxou56 (22 Octobre 2021)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Dans cette dernière lorsque l'iPhone est connectée, je peux envoyer des SMS et en recevoir.


Bonsoir,

Orange ne parle pas des SMS dans l'option multi-sim esim montre 4G:


> Option Multi-SIM Appels & Internet eSIM pour montre connectée 4G
> Profitez des appels et de l'internet mobile de votre forfait depuis votre montre connectée 4G comme vous le faites depuis votre smartphone avec le même numéro d'appel (usage uniquement en France métropolitaine). Souscrivez à l'option depuis votre smartphone dans l'application compagnon de votre montre. Frais d’activation de 10€ offert et abonnement 5€/mois. Les frais d'activation et les trois premiers mois d'abonnement sont offerts pour une 1ère souscription. Cette option n’est pas compatible avec la carte jumelle et l’option Multi-SIM Appels & Internet (non eSIM)



Et dans l'autre option multi-sim appel et internet, c'est indiqué non compatible avec les SMS:


> Option Multi-SIM Appels & Internet
> L’option ....
> ....
> L’option ne permet pas de recevoir ou d’envoyer des SMS/MMS.


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

Merci de cette précision. Et vous recevez des notifications Wathsapp mail etc.. en mode Apple Watch autonome ?

Donc cela veut dire que je ne suis pas un cas isoler chez orange de ne pas pouvoir envoyer de sms ou en recevoir avec l’Apple  Watch en mode autonome ?


----------



## maxou56 (22 Octobre 2021)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Merci de cette précision.


J'ai pas testé, il faudrait peut-être poser la question à orange.


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

J’ai appelé deux fois orange. Et j’ai jamais trouvé la bonne personne. Un coup je ne sais pas.. L’autre fois il faut voir avec Apple. Ce que j’ai fait et il m’a été répondu que c’était lié à Orange. Bref je suis toujours au point de départ d’où mes questions.


----------



## maxou56 (22 Octobre 2021)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Bref je suis toujours au point de départ d’où mes questions.


Il ne reste plus qu'a attendre qu'un membre utilisant l'appel Watch avec une esim orange passe par ici  

Pour info, quel modèles d'Apple Watch (Apple Watch série 7?), d'iPhone, et watchOS et iOS?


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

Apple Watch Séries 7 cellulaire. Watch OS 8.1.
iPhone 13 pro Max IOS 15.1


----------



## maxou56 (22 Octobre 2021)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Watch OS 8.1.
> iPhone 13 pro Max IOS 15.1


Donc des bêtas (RC), peut être attendre pour voir si les versions stables change le comportement.


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

J’avais le problème similaire avant de passer sur les bêtas il y a deux jours. Donc pas lié à ça.


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2021)

A la limite pour whatsapp on pourrait dire que ça vient de l'application qui ne peux pas fonctionner sans l'iPhone à coté, mais pour mail c'est quand même une app apple qui se débrouille toute seule avec du wifi.
Tu as essayé de voir ce que ça donnait iPhone éteint mais avec ta watch sur le réseau wifi?


----------



## Zayatoshi (22 Octobre 2021)

Oui j’ai tout essayé je ne reçois rien si le téléphone n’est pas allumé et connecté à la Watch. En mode cellulaire, je peux écouter les radios sur Apple Music avec les Airpods c’est donc que les données cellulaires fonctionnent.


----------



## lachemou (23 Janvier 2022)

Salut Zayatoshi, un ami vient d'acheter une Apple watch avec un iPhone 13 et il a les mêmes problèmes que toi, les SMS c'est vraiment problématique  as tu trouvé une solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## fousfous (23 Janvier 2022)

lachemou a dit:


> Salut Zayatoshi, un ami vient d'acheter une Apple watch avec un iPhone 13 et il a les mêmes problèmes que toi, les SMS c'est vraiment problématique  as tu trouvé une solution ?
> Merci d'avance


L'apple watch n'a pas le matériel nécessaire pour envoyer des SMS toute seule, il faut absolument que ça passe par l'iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

fousfous a dit:


> L'apple watch n'a pas le matériel nécessaire pour envoyer des SMS toute seule, il faut absolument que ça passe par l'iPhone.


Bonjour ,

Sans mon iPhone avec moi , je peux envoyer autant de sms que je veux , heureusement d'ailleurs


----------



## fousfous (26 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Sans mon iPhone avec moi , je peux envoyer autant de sms que je veux , heureusement d'ailleurs


Oui parce que la watch communique avec l'iPhone via internet, mais si l'iPhone est éteint, la watch ne peux plus passer par l'iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui parce que la watch communique avec l'iPhone via internet, mais si l'iPhone est éteint, la watch ne peux plus passer par l'iPhone.


Non , meme l'iphone éteint , les sms fonctionnent 
Nous parlons bien de la watch Cellulaire , comme cité au post #9


----------



## lachemou (28 Janvier 2022)

Salut @Jura39 tu peux nous en dire plus ? tu es chez Orange ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

lachemou a dit:


> Salut @Jura39 tu peux nous en dire plus ? tu es chez Orange ?


Bonsoir ,
Oui chez Orange  
Que voulez vous savoir ?


----------



## lachemou (28 Janvier 2022)

Qu'avez vous fait de particulier pour activer les sms en mode autonome sans avoir besoin de l'iphone ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

lachemou a dit:


> Qu'avez vous fait de particulier pour activer les sms en mode autonome sans avoir besoin de l'iphone ?


Rien , cela fonctionne depuis le début des l'activation de la watch
Je comprend pas trop votre question et je m'en excuse 

Vous achetez une Apple Watch Cellulaire , vous prenez un forfait pour cette montre
Chez Orange 5€ / mois
Avec ces 5€/Mois

vous avez accès au réseau 4G comme un iPhone
donc
Envoyer et recevoir des appels téléphoniques
Envoyer et recevoir des sms ou imessage
Accéder au GPS
Accéder à internet depuis Siri


----------



## Olivier67 (16 Mars 2022)

Bonjour ! J'ai le même problème que Zayatoshi : j'ai une Apple Watch série 7 cellular et un iPhone 12 pro. Lorsque je n'ai pas mon iphone avec moi, je n'arrive ni à émettre ni à recevoir de SMS. Par contre pas de problème pour recevoir et émettre des appels téléphoniques sur l'Apple Watch. Je sui chez RED SFR et j'ai l'option "montre connectée". J'imagine que cela doit être un problème de paramétrage... mais à quel niveau ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2022)

Olivier67 a dit:


> Bonjour ! J'ai le même problème que Zayatoshi : j'ai une Apple Watch série 7 cellular et un iPhone 12 pro. Lorsque je n'ai pas mon iphone avec moi, je n'arrive ni à émettre ni à recevoir de SMS. Par contre pas de problème pour recevoir et émettre des appels téléphoniques sur l'Apple Watch. Je sui chez RED SFR et j'ai l'option "montre connectée". J'imagine que cela doit être un problème de paramétrage... mais à quel niveau ?


Bonsoir,

Comment sont les réglages "messages" dans l'iPhone dans la section " Watch "


----------



## Olivier67 (16 Mars 2022)

Dans l'appli Watch de mon iPhone, lorsque je vais dans messages : c'est coché en face de "Comme mon iPhone".


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2022)

Olivier67 a dit:


> Dans l'appli Watch de mon iPhone, lorsque je vais dans messages : c'est coché en face de "Comme mon iPhone".


J'ai la mème chose 
Avez vous contacté RED ?


----------



## Olivier67 (16 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai la mème chose
> Avez vous contacté RED ?


Oui, et leur seule réponse est de me demander de me rendre à l’agence locale ! Bref… ce n’est pas gagné !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Olivier67 a dit:


> Oui, et leur seule réponse est de me demander de me rendre à l’agence locale ! Bref… ce n’est pas gagné !


Bonjour ,

Vous ne risquez rien de passer voir


----------



## maxou56 (18 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Envoyer et recevoir des sms ou imessage


Bonsoir,
SMS/MMS (vert) et iMessages (bleue) sont 2 choses différentes.
Les iMessages passent directement par internet donc via le forfait 4G de l'esim.
Les SMS/MMS passent par le réseau de l'opérateur.

Apple dans l'aide indique ceci pour les SMS/MMS:


> Assurez-vous que votre Apple Watch peut se connecter à votre iPhone, au réseau mobile ou au Wi-Fi. Pour envoyer et recevoir des SMS ou MMS sur votre Apple Watch avec connexion aux réseaux mobiles, votre iPhone jumelé doit être allumé et connecté au Wi-Fi ou à un réseau mobile, mais n’a pas besoin de se trouver à proximité.
> Même si votre iPhone n’est pas connecté ou allumé, vous pouvez envoyer et recevoir des iMessages sur votre Apple Watch lorsque celle-ci est connectée au Wi-Fi ou à un réseau mobile.








						Si vous ne parvenez pas à envoyer ou recevoir des messages sur votre Apple Watch
					

Découvrez la marche à suivre si une alerte ou un point d’exclamation rouge s’affiche, ou si vous ne parvenez pas à recevoir des messages.



					support.apple.com
				




Orange indique appels et internet sauf SMS/MMS pour les forfait eSIM "Watch".


> Option Multi-SIM Appels et Internet eSIM
> (3) Option Multi-SIM Appels et Internet eSIM : réservée aux particuliers, soumise à conditions  et valable en France métropolitaine sur réseaux et équipements compatibles. Tarifs : 5 €/mois et frais d’activation de 10 €. Détails de l’option et conditions sur orange.fr.
> Souscription en France métropolitaine et dans l'application compagnon de la montre sur smartphone (Watch sur iPhone, Wearable sur Samsung, Wear OS by Google sur Android), réservée à tout client (hors pros et entreprise) disposant d'un forfait mobile Orange ou Sosh (compatible voix 4G et voix WIFI) avec voix avec appels illimités et incluant un volume internet mobile avec débit réduit au-delà. *Partage des appels et de l'internet d'un forfait mobile Orange (hors SMS/MMS) sur la montre.* Ne permet pas les usages hors France métropolitaine. Non compatible avec la Carte Jumelle ou l’option Multi-SIM Appels et Internet (non eSIM).








						Une 2ème SIM pour un 2ème équipement – Orange
					

Avec la Multi-SIM, profitez des appels et de l'internet mobile de votre forfait depuis un autre équipement : (smartphone, tablette, ou montre connectée 4G).




					boutique.orange.fr


----------



## Olivier67 (18 Mars 2022)

Merci maxou56 pour cette réponse complète !
Bonne nouvelle de mon côté, j'ai "désappairé" puis "réappairé" mon Apple Watch avec mon iPhone... et ô miracle, je peux enfin envoyer et recevoir des sms en laissant mon iPhone allumé à la maison. 
Je n'ai pas tout compris, mais l'essentiel est que cela marche !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2022)

En effet , depuis la dernière mise a jour , 
j'ai plus soucis


----------

